# Who can swap out the LED in my Fenix P3D?



## MedusaOblongata (Jun 1, 2011)

Who can swap out the LED in my Fenix P3D?

I believe I fried the Rebel 100 LED in my Fenix P3D when it got switched on in a bag and I didn't notice until it was too hot to touch.
Now it lights up, all the modes work, but the brightness is about 1/10 of what it had been. I've cleaned all the contacts and switched batteries. I think it's the LED and not the circuit or anything else.

Is there someone here who can swap out the LED with whatever is the best compatible LED available nowadays? Can this be done for, say, $45 shipped?


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Jun 11, 2011)

No one?
Can no one do this?
Is $45 not enough?
Am I in the wrong forum?


----------

